
Google's Eric Schmidt Teaches Apple iPhone Users How To Switch To Android - prateekj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/11/25/googles-eric-schmidt-teaches-apple-iphone-users-how-to-switch-to-android/
======
justmadhu
This is barely news... We all have jobs to do. His job is to make Google's
Android base grow. He's doing his job.

------
Zigurd
1\. resign your board seat...

